# Haven't gotten on SM much



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted to apologize for not being on SM much since Superstorm Sandy. Have been going through a really depressing period looking at what's around us in NY and NJ and of course at the center of this sadness are my family and friends. I've watched Pat struggle so with the storm and its aftermath and know that this has turned her world upside down, but I also know that Pat has more fortitude than most people I know and she will be able to recover and have her beloved home back again. Just so thankful that she wasn't there for the storm. We're had so many friends without power for long amounts of time...Tammy, with Summer and B&E, Larry and Liz, Debbie (mom2James) with her adorable son, James, malts Yogi and Icy and her husband (just got power back), Kerry, Steve and the girls, and poor Linda (lexi's mom), who after helping Pat ended up with her skylight crashed into by a tree. And there is Anne (Pinkheadbaby) whose beach house was flooded. And these were the lucky ones who still have a home.

I spent Saturday going down to my SIL Jeanne's in South Jersey to strip her home down to the studs and the foundation as per FEMA's orders. Our dear Anne, despite the damage done to her house, offered to come down with her tools and protective wear...what wonderful friends we have in SM :wub: My SIL said she had 10 volunteers so I thanked Anne but told her we'd be okay. Don't want too many people wielding sledge hammers in small spaces. :w00t:Armed with masks and hazmat suits, Jim, my friend Marsha and I went down to take on one of the most draining jobs ever-- emotionally and physically. 

My SIL's house is a total loss. There was mold and the foundation was cracked after being submerged in roughly 5-6 feet of water for the week they wouldn't let her in. She has her car, computer, papers and some clothes she took when she evacuated but almost all else was gone. We were able to salvage some things in high cabinets. It took from 7am-3pm to totally gut the house, pack things and get them into a small storage unit. We're all so thankful that she has her life even though her house is gone. She's able to stay with her sister. She is a widow so it's just her right now to worry about. She is resilient and said she just wants to move on with her life. She went back to work today.

This is all so devastating and I see people suffering every day. I volunteered last week to sort and pack food and supplies to go to hard hit areas. I plan to do that again hopefully on the ground in those areas. I already see that the storm stories aren't on the national news. I hope that no one forgets how much people are suffering and continues to support NY and NJ victims. This is a nightmare for months and years to come and they still need so much including roofs over their heads. 

Sorry to be such a downer but a big part of my heart is aching for the people and their pets who are decimated by this Superstorm. I apologize if I've missed so many threads and celebrating others achievements on SM. I'm thinking of you but a bit numb right now. I know things will improve. 

Here were some shots of Saturday:
Here's what's left of the house









As Jeanne puts it, "My life on the street." :smcry:









The "work" crew. Jeanne's in the front...short white hair.









The Red Cross with some food for those needing it.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am soooo sorry about all the people who are in the midst of dealing with the aftermath of storm Sandy. I will continuously be keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, you are an Earth Angel ... always there to help others. 

I'm so sorry for the devastation to your SIL's home. I don't think I even got a chance to post on FB to express how I feel for her and everyone else who is still suffering from the storm. I am so sorry and have doing more praying than usual for everyone. I don't even feel like celebrating the holidays with so many thousands suffering with nothing ... no power, heat, water, and so much more. 

I am sending lots of love and hugs your way, Sue.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can only imagine the heartbreak of seeing all of your possessions out on the street. What wonderful friends and family to be there for your SIL. My prayers are still going for everyone who was affected by this storm. You're a good person, Susan!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Susan Thank you for sharing.. it helps us who are not close by understand better the reality of it all. I have not watched too much on TV about it being gone so much helping a family member with their serious issues now. Glad you told how it has affected you. HUGS to all your family and those who are close to you who have experienced this tragedy.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Sue, no words can really describe it all:eek2_gelb2::smcry:. Had a sad weekend helping my neice but it was also great to be with and support her:wub:. Your sister in law looks like she could be your older sister. I am sure all your help has put some order to all the disorder!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I am soooo sorry about all the people who are in the midst of dealing with the aftermath of storm Sandy. I will continuously be keeping all of you in my prayers.


Thanks so much. It's very sobering and overwhelming to see it all.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, you are an Earth Angel ... always there to help others.
> 
> I'm so sorry for the devastation to your SIL's home. I don't think I even got a chance to post on FB to express how I feel for her and everyone else who is still suffering from the storm. I am so sorry and have doing more praying than usual for everyone. I don't even feel like celebrating the holidays with so many thousands suffering with nothing ... no power, heat, water, and so much more.
> 
> I am sending lots of love and hugs your way, Sue.


Thanks so much, Marie. I couldn't even get around until the gas shortage eased a little. Was afraid of going far away and being stranded. There was gas down there though. This was one of the hardest days we're ever faced. Felt so defeated by all the damage. Jim and I ache in places we didn't know we had muscles. :w00t:



Furbabies mom said:


> I can only imagine the heartbreak of seeing all of your possessions out on the street. What wonderful friends and family to be there for your SIL. My prayers are still going for everyone who was affected by this storm. You're a good person, Susan!!!


Debbie - Jeanne, her son and some others helped her haul out some of it last weekend so she arrived to look at it all again I was very touched that my friend Marsha came -- she spent the day before helping her friend in Long Beach, NY get everything out of her basement. And I really appreciated Anne saying that she'd come down. I think she was going to help others. :wub:


Silkmalteselover said:


> Susan Thank you for sharing.. it helps us who are not close by understand better the reality of it all. I have not watched too much on TV about it being gone so much helping a family member with their serious issues now. Glad you told how it has affected you. HUGS to all your family and those who are close to you who have experienced this tragedy.


Jeanne - we keep seeing stories about the aftermath every day here but I had the feeling it will fade from the national spotlight. Hoping people still donate and try to help in any way they can. A little girl from Michigan spearheaded getting toys for the kids affected.:aktion033:


Maisie and Me said:


> Oh Sue, no words can really describe it all:eek2_gelb2::smcry:. Had a sad weekend helping my neice but it was also great to be with and support her:wub:. Your sister in law looks like she could be your older sister. I am sure all your help has put some order to all the disorder!


Thanks, Michelle. Feel so bad for your niece. At least she didn't own the house. I think Jeanne's still in shock to tell you the truth but she's muddling through.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes it will fade away from the national spotlight when it's no news anymore. So sad. Rebuilding will not be done overnight, it will take months if not years. What is not helping is that it is such a large area that has been affected. Fema, Red Cross, Salvation Army they cannot be everywhere. And they cannot do anything about the electric power. And the power companies are overwhelmed. Like somebody said, I don't remember who, if the lines would be underground there would not be such a huge problem. Coming from Europe, I have never understood why nothing is underground here. Most shocking were the red lights on intersections dangling with the wind. Something that you rarely saw in Europe even in 1978. I showed some pictures to my family when we went back on vacation, they thought I was joking and that it looked like this only in the movies. Told them, no it's real life here. We call that "something temporary that lasts" (litteral translation). So sorry for your SIL Susan. I cannot even imagine loosing your whole house. And there are things you cannot replace.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is truly horrific what people went through. I have never seen destruction like this before.this close to home. I have also never seen a situation where lives were totally destroyed and a few blocks away life is near-normal. I saw the damage on staten island, and people nearing the ends of their lives lost everything with no hope of rebuilding. I know this is a non-political forum, and I am no fan of Christy, but one has to give him credit for springing into action. I feel so sad for everyone who lost things in this storm and for those losing their lives. The NYT told the story of a frail old man who decided to stay in his home, then the water rose,, and he drowned. So sorry for you sister in law.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, I forgot to call you back today!! My day was extremely hectic, one of the most hectic days I've ever lived through!!! My work should be over tomorrow, one more room to clear out...if I can find room to store everything, that is. Poor Linda was watching Mona Lisa for me and she broke two bones in her foot and is in a cast!!! So our sweet little girl came home today and I didn't realize how much I had missed that baby!! She had a birthday on November 6th and I missed it. she's now one!!!! 

I don't know where anything I own is!! It is a complete mess around here! But I guess I'll live. Trying to put together three homes is more than I ever thought I could have done. But volunteers finally went to my mom's house today while my renter was there. Thank god that is finally beginning. 

I even had to go into my office today to return some of the tenant's security deposits. :blink::blink: :blink:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had a very heavy heart since Sandy. I feel helpless. It is so hard. I feel like I am reliving a terrible nightmare. I wish I could help, but I am too far away...and right now totally strapped for cash. I want to bury my head in the sand. This has been such a horrible time for my friends, I just can't shrug it off and get to happy stuff. Sigh. I try to come on with any joy I can muster, but mostly I just want to cry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue, what happened is truly beyond comprehension. I've seen complete devastation from tornados before but that has been in a relatively limited area. I can't imagine the size and scope of it all.

With the holidays coming, I'm sure that special efforts will be made to help families with children. Please continue to let us know how we can help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Yes it will fade away from the national spotlight when it's no news anymore. So sad. Rebuilding will not be done overnight, it will take months if not years. What is not helping is that it is such a large area that has been affected. Fema, Red Cross, Salvation Army they cannot be everywhere. And they cannot do anything about the electric power. And the power companies are overwhelmed. Like somebody said, I don't remember who, if the lines would be underground there would not be such a huge problem. Coming from Europe, I have never understood why nothing is underground here. Most shocking were the red lights on intersections dangling with the wind. Something that you rarely saw in Europe even in 1978. I showed some pictures to my family when we went back on vacation, they thought I was joking and that it looked like this only in the movies. Told them, no it's real life here. We call that "something temporary that lasts" (litteral translation). So sorry for your SIL Susan. I cannot even imagine loosing your whole house. And there are things you cannot replace.


Janine - I agree about underground and I think some towns, neighborhoods, etc especially that are newer are doing that. But in this tri-state area it's immense and to dig up areas would cost so much that no one's going that route. It's too bad but it's a massive undertaking that I'm sure no local or state gov't has the money for. Of course then you think of the money this storm has cost and it seems insane. 
You've got it right about things you can't replace. She was looking for any pictures or any little things that her grown sons and her grandchildren made that didn't get ruined. There was very little. And her mom's cedar chest with years of handmade and other Christmas ornaments...all under water and ruined. It's all too sad. :huh:


wkomorow said:


> It is truly horrific what people went through. I have never seen destruction like this before.this close to home. I have also never seen a situation where lives were totally destroyed and a few blocks away life is near-normal. I saw the damage on staten island, and people nearing the ends of their lives lost everything with no hope of rebuilding. I know this is a non-political forum, and I am no fan of Christy, but one has to give him credit for springing into action. I feel so sad for everyone who lost things in this storm and for those losing their lives. The NYT told the story of a frail old man who decided to stay in his home, then the water rose,, and he drowned. So sorry for you sister in law.


Thanks, Walter. I agree about Christie. I'm not a fan of his but he really stepped up to the plate with this disaster...only problem is the immensity of it all and all the areas big and small that were nearly wiped out. My SIL's little town has no money or resources unlike the bigger towns so who knows how long her stuff will be piled up outside her house. :smcry: 
They just kept pulling bodies out of buildings and I still feel like they'll find more in really hard to get to places. :mellow:They had a funeral today of a 13-year-old and her father who sat out the storm. She tweeted that they had to go to the second floor and then her house ripped apart and their bodies were found 4 blocks away. :crying: I saw the poor mom today at the funeral on the news. If only they had left. It's all overwhelming.


The A Team said:


> Sue, I forgot to call you back today!! My day was extremely hectic, one of the most hectic days I've ever lived through!!! My work should be over tomorrow, one more room to clear out...if I can find room to store everything, that is. Poor Linda was watching Mona Lisa for me and she broke two bones in her foot and is in a cast!!! So our sweet little girl came home today and I didn't realize how much I had missed that baby!! She had a birthday on November 6th and I missed it. she's now one!!!!
> 
> I don't know where anything I own is!! It is a complete mess around here! But I guess I'll live. Trying to put together three homes is more than I ever thought I could have done. But volunteers finally went to my mom's house today while my renter was there. Thank god that is finally beginning.
> 
> I even had to go into my office today to return some of the tenant's security deposits. :blink::blink: :blink:


Pat - one step at a time. Don't worry about not calling me back. As soon as I heard you were in the middle of clearing things I knew you had to get that done. Happy birthday to Mona Lisa. All she needs to make her happy is her family and I know you'll celebrate at some later time. I don't know how you're handling three houses. Try to delegate whatever you can. Glad the volunteers showed up. They are so awesome. You can only do what you can do. Is your contractor any better or do you need to get another? Don't let him rattle you. Was going to say that demolition should be pretty fast. The guys were able to demolish the entire inside of the house in 7 hours...and that was a whole house.
Jeanne got a small storage locker a couple of miles from her house to put things in temporarily until she finds out where she will have to go. Maybe that would help with getting things cleared away and you'll have less clutter to make you crazier.
Hugs and try to take lots of warm relaxing showers and a glass of wine every night. :grouphug:



Sylie said:


> I have had a very heavy heart since Sandy. I feel helpless. It is so hard. I feel like I am reliving a terrible nightmare. I wish I could help, but I am too far away...and right now totally strapped for cash. I want to bury my head in the sand. This has been such a horrible time for my friends, I just can't shrug it off and get to happy stuff. Sigh. I try to come on with any joy I can muster, but mostly I just want to cry.


I know how you feel, Sylvia. I've been the same way. We got through 9/11 here with time and this in some ways felt similar. Just the dark mood that was everywhere. But then you hear about how giving people are of their money, and goods and time and it's uplifting. We will get through this...rebuild, restore and renew. :aktion033:


maggieh said:


> Sue, what happened is truly beyond comprehension. I've seen complete devastation from tornados before but that has been in a relatively limited area. I can't imagine the size and scope of it all.
> 
> With the holidays coming, I'm sure that special efforts will be made to help families with children. Please continue to let us know how we can help.


Thanks, Maggie. Everytime I see the helicopter shots it takes my breath away. All along the jersey shore and bklyn, queens and long island. Jeanne's son's home up on the northern nj shore was flooded through the whole first floor including his little son's room. He has 4 kids and they're staying at friends. So many people have been affected, young and old :huh:
I am hoping that there will be a big toy drive for all the kids affected. They've lost life as they've known it and all their toys.And with people who didn't leave, they were scared to death when water went from 2" to 4 ft in no time. It's little things like toys that that help these kids so much. If I hear of anything I'll let you know. In the meantime I posted on FB that KEEN shoes has given thousands of pairs of new boots to people and Hess filled up competitors gas pumps during the shortage just to help so I suggest rewarding retailers like that with your business.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, I have been thinking about you but knowing you from this forum knew that you were busy doing good. We here in NY have been affected in some way or another by this storm. Me too but not so much as my family. It's devastating to see what this storm has caused for so many people and how it will take so long to come back. All we can do is keep going and not give up. Hugs to you and yours. :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am very sorry for everyone who was affected by Sandy  praying for a good n speedy recovery:grouphug: 


Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue, thank you and Jim so much for all of your help for those affected by the storm..I am so sorry about Jeanne, but glad she has a place to stay and can go back to work..that will help her have some stability and have something else to focus on. Yes there is still much devastation but I have seen a huge outpouring of volunteers like yourself helping in many ways..it will take some time but things will get better..big hugs to you!!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, I haven't had time to read this whole thread, but wanted to say "I have missed you. . . and your humor!" The world is full of so much grief & sometimes it really hits home all at once. 
Sending you and your family a big, big hug!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Sue))) God bless you. You're such a shining light and a true Angel for those in need. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sue, my heart breaks for you guys up there. I'm sure most cannot comprehend the devastation. It seems like for some, if it doesn't happen in their backyard, it didn't happen at all. Please know that MANY mourn with you all. You are NOT alone. My family is in AL and the tornado a year or so back was a huge wake up call for us. What was to be my sisters home, was destroyed...she and my beautiful young nephew had just left the property before it was destroyed. They lost the property but their lives were spared. Glory to God.

We understand where you are coming from and we cry with you. I recently tried to organize a fundraising event for Sandy survivors, and the response laughable. I pray that folks are at least donating in some way to The Red Cross or some type of organized charity. Please let us know if there is something additional we can do for folks impacted.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sue, you need not apologize at all for not being on SM lately. I can't even begin to fathom the devastation that is going on right now on the east coast. It makes my heart so heavy and I hope and pray that everyone can stay strong as the rebuilding occurs. You are so caring and I hope that you'll continue to keep a strong spirit as you help your SIL and others. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Please know that you are in our hearts ::hugs::


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sue, this isn't forgotten at all. My heart hurts for the victims of this horrific storm. Getting cold and still no power for so many. I hate being cold, so I feel for those unfortunate victims still waiting

What I don't understand is how help has been turned away. A crew from Alabama turned away from helping restore electric because they were not UNION! 

Another crew from TN was turned away; told they were not needed. They came to feed thousands of people, cook for them....turned away. Makes me so mad, I can feel my blood pressure go up! I've read about people dumpster divin for food. What is going on???

I've been witness to severe flooding of houses here in TX, friends wiped out with 8 ft of water in their houses. Horrible. I used to imagine what that would be like in my own home....I just need a flood only in my closets!!! Anyway, floods are unimaginable if you've never seen the devastation.

Wish I could be of financial assistance but I'm still helping my daughter in Joplin, MO recover from the tornado and now my son/gr'son has moved in with me from Vegas since the economy ran them off. Cha ching, cha ching!!! Guess I'll have to leave that for others that are a little more 'together' right now!

All I can offer are prayers - that I'm doing. God Bless all of you who have suffered this storm.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you Claire, and everyone for your lovely posts. In my heart I know NY'ers will not forget the people who need our help. Such a sad situation all around. The world has always been good to us, too.

A couple of weeks before the storm, I saw Crosby, Stills & Nash at the Beacon Theater. They blew me away, so many happy memories, and they sounded unbelievable. CSN's message remains the same today, as it did in the 70's. Here's to NY and NJ:
xoxoxoxoooox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- what would we have done without you during the actual storm and aftermath. You were our special news reporter that kept all of us updated on our SM friends and family. It was so devasting to see on TV and I know how frightening it was for those in the storm -- but many of us worried less because we were getting updated reports from you about everyone you could get in touch with in NY and NJ.

And, if you're not actually there, in the middle of the tragedy, it's easy to soon forget that so many are still in dire need. The news still mentions things about Sandy, but not nearly enough, imho.

I'm so happy that none of our SM members were actually hurt nor did they loose loved ones (that I've heard about), but the property damage, trama, upheaval of lives, etc. is heartbreaking. So many have lost so much and I truly feel sad that I can't offer help from this far distance. Of course I pray and send dontions, but that seems so little compared to all the hard physical work that needs to be completed.

Sometimes I just want to hop on a plane and rush back to NJ to try to help with the labor. But, of course, I wouldn't be much use at all. 

I too have been so depressed for our friends and their families and sit and cry because I feel helpless. 

Sue -- I love you and thank you for being you.

And God Bless all that have been affected by this horrible disaster.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue-thank you for the update & photos. It really helps to see the Photos makes it real. sue, I kinda feel like Sylvia. Stuck so far away unable to grasp it all or do anything but donate to RC. I am glad you included a pic of RC. 
Take care of yourself. You don't want to over do it and end up hurt or have a back problem for you or DH. 
Your snl is beautiful. 
Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, I have been thinking about you but knowing you from this forum knew that you were busy doing good. We here in NY have been affected in some way or another by this storm. Me too but not so much as my family. It's devastating to see what this storm has caused for so many people and how it will take so long to come back. All we can do is keep going and not give up. Hugs to you and yours. :hugging:


I totally agree Barbara about keep going and not give up. And thanks so much for the hugs. :grouphug:


Katkoota said:


> I am very sorry for everyone who was affected by Sandy  praying for a good n speedy recovery:grouphug:
> 
> 
> Sent from Kat's iPhone


Thanks so much, Kat. Feels good to get the good vibes from every part of the world.


aprilb said:


> Sue, thank you and Jim so much for all of your help for those affected by the storm..I am so sorry about Jeanne, but glad she has a place to stay and can go back to work..that will help her have some stability and have something else to focus on. Yes there is still much devastation but I have seen a huge outpouring of volunteers like yourself helping in many ways..it will take some time but things will get better..big hugs to you!!:grouphug::grouphug:


Thanks so much, April. You are such a caring friend. :hugging:


edelweiss said:


> Sue, I haven't had time to read this whole thread, but wanted to say "I have missed you. . . and your humor!" The world is full of so much grief & sometimes it really hits home all at once.
> Sending you and your family a big, big hug!


Thanks so much, Sandi. It's your sense of humor that helps every day


MoonDog said:


> (((Sue))) God bless you. You're such a shining light and a true Angel for those in need. :wub:


Thanks, Robin but I really haven't done that much. Now that transportation is opening up I'm hoping to get to the areas affected to help in some way. I can't do the heavy lifting etc that is needed for some jobs but I can do other things.


Summergirl73 said:


> Sue, my heart breaks for you guys up there. I'm sure most cannot comprehend the devastation. It seems like for some, if it doesn't happen in their backyard, it didn't happen at all. Please know that MANY mourn with you all. You are NOT alone. My family is in AL and the tornado a year or so back was a huge wake up call for us. What was to be my sisters home, was destroyed...she and my beautiful young nephew had just left the property before it was destroyed. They lost the property but their lives were spared. Glory to God.
> 
> We understand where you are coming from and we cry with you. I recently tried to organize a fundraising event for Sandy survivors, and the response laughable. I pray that folks are at least donating in some way to The Red Cross or some type of organized charity. Please let us know if there is something additional we can do for folks impacted.


Thanks so much, Bridget. You captured it all so perfectly. We have been very luck as far as donations go. There have been tons of fundraisers -- all the tv stations, local companies, many celebs are giving their own money and suggesting others do the same so I know a lot of money is pouring in. But I keep wanting to do the one-on-one type of thing that really makes a difference in someone's life. I am hoping to work on getting toys to kids for the holidays since theirs are ruined.Thanks so much.


hoaloha said:


> Sue, you need not apologize at all for not being on SM lately. I can't even begin to fathom the devastation that is going on right now on the east coast. It makes my heart so heavy and I hope and pray that everyone can stay strong as the rebuilding occurs. You are so caring and I hope that you'll continue to keep a strong spirit as you help your SIL and others. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Please know that you are in our hearts ::hugs::


Thanks so much, Marisa. It means so much to me. :wub:


Malt Shoppe said:


> Sue, this isn't forgotten at all. My heart hurts for the victims of this horrific storm. Getting cold and still no power for so many. I hate being cold, so I feel for those unfortunate victims still waiting
> 
> What I don't understand is how help has been turned away. A crew from Alabama turned away from helping restore electric because they were not UNION!
> 
> ...


Claire, thanks so much. I haven't heard anything of any help being turned away. Maybe we just don't hear that here. I've seen pieces on people from all over the nation and the world helping people here so it really surprises me. I know that many neighborhoods are still under a sort of lock down and curfews to stop looting. At my SIL town there was a police checkpoint into the area. If someone didn't come to get you, they turned you around. They didn't want to take any chances. I don't want anyone to feel like they need to donate if it's a hardship. Good thoughts and prayers are just as important. :grouphug:


KAG said:


> Thank you Claire, and everyone for your lovely posts. In my heart I know NY'ers will not forget the people who need our help. Such a sad situation all around. The world has always been good to us, too.
> 
> A couple of weeks before the storm, I saw Crosby, Stills & Nash at the Beacon Theater. They blew me away, so many happy memories, and they sounded unbelievable. CSN's message remains the same today, as it did in the 70's. Here's to NY and NJ:
> xoxoxoxoooox
> ...


Dearest Kerry, you have got all of that right. We do take care of our own and we are very thankful for those outside who are helping too. And of course I looked at that video and could sing along to every lyric!! Listened to their album until it had scratches and skips in my youth. :chili::chili:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- what would we have done without you during the actual storm and aftermath. You were our special news reporter that kept all of us updated on our SM friends and family. It was so devasting to see on TV and I know how frightening it was for those in the storm -- but many of us worried less because we were getting updated reports from you about everyone you could get in touch with in NY and NJ.
> 
> And, if you're not actually there, in the middle of the tragedy, it's easy to soon forget that so many are still in dire need. The news still mentions things about Sandy, but not nearly enough, imho.
> 
> ...


Lynn - thank you so much. You have been so supportive and caring through this whole disaster. I think that when I wrote all those posts it was cathartic to get it all out and to check on everyone and find out if they were all okay. I think if I didn't do that I would have gone crazy. I remember when things happened in other areas and we worried about members...I wanted to try to help others here not worry too much. The musical Annie is just opening and we all keep thinking, "The sun'll come out tomorrow," and I know it will. But tomorrow can't get here quickly enough for some.


SammieMom said:


> Sue-thank you for the update & photos. It really helps to see the Photos makes it real. sue, I kinda feel like Sylvia. Stuck so far away unable to grasp it all or do anything but donate to RC. I am glad you included a pic of RC.
> Take care of yourself. You don't want to over do it and end up hurt or have a back problem for you or DH.
> Your snl is beautiful.
> Hugs!


Thanks so much, Kandace. It's funny. I haven't been a supporter of the Red Cross...the big debacle about them years ago and also the amount they spend on administration and pr. But I have to say it was very welcome when we heard a loudspeaker driving through the neighborhood offering food and drink. It was very heartwarming, and I know that scene was playing out in so many communities. They were so friendly and had burgers, hot dogs, fresh fruit, chips, and hot and cold drinks. And later they came by with ravioli and I think some soup - by that time we were leaving. So a godsend to many. Most of the tv stations had donations going to them. 
We did try to be careful. I have a bad back and knees so I wasn't lifting insane weights but did enough picking up and packing. It was all worth it to help Jeanne, especially since her son, who's the policeman, has been fixing up his house whose first floor was under water. He has 4 children and his young son's bedroom was downstairs A lot for one family to face.


----------

